# WUHAN | Greenland Hanzheng Center | 250m x 2 | 820ft x 2 | 54 fl | 52 fl | U/C



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo  
















WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Phase 2 | 470m | 1542ft | 356m...


2021-10-02 by 太阳黑子




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 20:*








武汉城市风光 by 乐在途中的马 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-04 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these buildings to the right








by 一森 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these buildings at background
2022-07-03 by aplo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, please, updates


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

September 18 by 太阳黑子


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 10:*








城市风光地标建筑 by 秋粒 on 500px.com


----------

